# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  how does one tell the difference between sycamore and maple?

## crimescene450

how does one tell the difference between sycamore and maple?

is there any single thing that makes them different?

----------


## your_comforting_company

EVERYTHING

leaf shape, seed type, the bark... There are a LOT of differences in those two trees. The best way to learn the differences is to get a sample of each of the trees (leaf and seed) and put them next to each other.

----------


## Sourdough

> how does one tell the difference between sycamore and maple?
> 
> is there any single thing that makes them different?




Maple Street runs north and south. And Sycamore Street runs East and West. :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Maple Street runs north and south. And Sycamore Street runs East and West.


You beat all, S!!! Funny as heck.  :Smile:

----------


## rwc1969

Sycamore has a "camo" look to it's bark, whereas the maples around here don't. Sycamore has really big leaves too.

----------


## Rick

CS - There are only three species of Sycamore in the U.S. but I suspect you are actually asking about a Sycamore Maple. Sycamore Maple is Acer pseudoplatanus while true Sycamore is Platanus occidentalis (American Sycamore). Do you know which one you are asking about?

----------


## crimescene450

> Sycamore has a "camo" look to it's bark, whereas the maples around here don't. Sycamore has really big leaves too.



yeah
i think theres one species of sycamore growing wild around here,
california sycamore i think?

i see city planted trees that i think are sycamore
and they have the camo patern your talking about
i think thats the CA sycamore




> CS - There are only three species of Sycamore in the U.S. but I suspect you are actually asking about a Sycamore Maple. Sycamore Maple is Acer pseudoplatanus while true Sycamore is Platanus occidentalis (American Sycamore). Do you know which one you are asking about?


no, im just asking in general
dont they all look similar? 

i see the camo ones i mentioned about and their leaves look really similar to maple, but are very toothed

----------


## Rick

Here's a link to California Sycamore: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platanus_racemosa

Here's a link to Maples (spp.): 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple

The differences are pretty substantial.

----------


## oldtrap59

Little doubt around here which is which. The bark is a dead give away. Literally can see a sycamore from a mile away. Like I said, the bark is a dead give away. The sycamore diffinetly stands out in a crowd.

oldtrap

----------


## justin_baker

Big leaf maple is what grows around here cs, regular maple is a little different.

The leaves of the sycamore and big leaf maple are pretty simmilar though, just look at these two pictures.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crimescene450

> Big leaf maple is what grows around here cs, regular maple is a little different.
> 
> The leaves of the sycamore and big leaf maple are pretty simmilar though, just look at these two pictures.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



yeah
the bottom is bigleaf maple right?
im used to seeing the bigleaf around my forest

it seems that sycamore leaves are much more toothed?

do all sycamores have camo bark?

----------


## justin_baker

> yeah
> the bottom is bigleaf maple right?
> im used to seeing the bigleaf around my forest
> 
> it seems that sycamore leaves are much more toothed?
> 
> do all sycamores have camo bark?


Yes the bottom is big leaf maple and the top is sycamore

----------

